# Dances of Galánta



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i've wound up with a couple of recordings over the years -
kertesz/lso
ozawa/chicago

like them both. any of you have a favorite?

dj


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

This thread has remained lonely too long.


david johnson said:


> ozawa/chicago


Interesting. An inventory of my collection shows that my sole representative for Zoltán Kodály's _Dances of Galánta_ is Reiner/Chicago. (I know that our sporadic visitor the Contrarian Lemming has the Reiner recording. I make it about even-money that *shsherm* might also easily have Fritz' 1954 essay into this work.) I'll take it to my next trip to the listening post. I'll be back in touch.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i never knew reiner/cso recorded it.

dj


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

david johnson said:


> I never knew Reiner/CSO recorded it.


Well, not commercially... but it's archived from broadcast (I believe) and is included on the 12-disc CSO anniversary set titled "The First 100 Years."
Gee... I try to "tee-it-up" for my fellow ex-Chicagoans, and it seems like they're not even at the same golf course! 
As promised, I listened to it again- I liked the work-- and obviously it was esteemed by the critical minds that were involved in the compilation, otherwise it wouldn't have been included. 
I also noticed that the same set has Solti conducting Kodály's _Psalmus Hungaricus_. I'll have to give that another spin sometime soon.


----------

